# Khakis vs. Chinos



## Casablanca

Could I please get a formal definiton for khakis vs. chinos because all I have to go on is what different stores choose to label either "khakis" or "chinos". From Askmen.com, the I got the difference stated as khakis being of a more casual style (e.g. with pocket flaps over the back pockets) while chinos are dressier in style with a design similar to dress pants. Though at one store, the pants that were labeled "chinos" were the more casual style, while the pants that were labeled "khakis" were dressier. So I'm confused. It seems like whether a pant is chinos or khakis is just based on what different stores choose to call them.


----------



## HISMES PARIS

I've always thought they were one and the same, like "balmorals" and "oxfords."


----------



## M6Classic

Casablanca said:


> Could I please get a formal definiton for khakis vs. chinos because all I have to go on is what different stores choose to label either "khakis" or "chinos". From Askmen.com, the I got the difference stated as khakis being of a more casual style (e.g. with pocket flaps over the back pockets) while chinos are dressier in style with a design similar to dress pants. Though at one store, the pants that were labeled "chinos" were the more casual style, while the pants that were labeled "khakis" were dressier. So I'm confused. It seems like whether a pant is chinos or khakis is just based on what different stores choose to call them.


I don't know about chino, but the etymology of the word khaki is from the Urdu for dust or dusty. During the Raj, the English soldiers would dye their whites the color of the omnipresent and unavoidable dust in south and cetral India. Thus was born both the color and the English word. Khakis in reference to trousers is a back formation from the color.

Buzz


----------



## dwebber18

I was always under the impression that the proper name for the pants were chinos and khaki was a color choice. Even though khaki has come to popularity to describe the style as well. If anyone has noticed though recently it seems that chino is comming back into popularity. Banana Republic/Gap, Brooks, and many other retailers even down to low end like Goody's have all started to get back to chino.


----------



## eagle2250

HISMES PARIS said:


> I've always thought they were one and the same, like "balmorals" and "oxfords."


+1 ...and khaki could also be used to describe the color of other types of trousers.


----------



## M6Classic

eagle2250 said:


> +1 ...and khaki could also be used to describe the color of other types of trousers.


Khaki can describe the color of anything that is khaki colored.

Buzz


----------



## CPVS

I'm with M6Classic, Eagle and Hismes on this one: they're identical, and "khaki" (the word for the dusty color) is metonymically used for the trousers themselves. Where "chinos" comes from I have no clue, and I've never particularly liked the word.


----------



## VincentC

I always thought chinos were slimmer fitting and khakis were baggier. I prefer the look of chinos though i think and the history of them.


----------



## Flanderian

Merriam-Webster says the etymology of chinos is unknown, but I wouldn't be surprised to learn it may have derived from the name Chinese, (Which would now be *very* apt!) but it might equally have some relation to the Spanish Chino. Khaki I believe comes from an east Indian name for the color of dust and describes a color, which was once the ubiquitous color for what are now termed khakis, but for which other colors are now included in that term.

To me, kahki connotes a heavier fabric, and chinos a lighter fabric, both of which are twills. But I think this is just personal experience over many years, and has no foundation as any formal description.


----------



## ilikeyourstyle

dwebber18 said:


> If anyone has noticed though recently it seems that chino is comming back into popularity. Banana Republic/Gap, Brooks, and many other retailers even down to low end like Goody's have all started to get back to chino.


I haven't noticed much upward trend in their popularity. Virtually everyone I know wears jeans outside of work and wool pants to the office. The only time I commonly see khakis now is on the golf course.

I've never found khakis (or chinos...ugh, what a horrible term) particularly flattering anyway. The light colour and somewhat baggy fit makes a lot of guys look very bottom-heavy, which is horrible for anyone who is moderately high-waisted (like me) or moderately to fully overweight (like over half the population). Darker pants seem more slimming and minimize the high-waisted appearance.


----------



## CPVS

ilikeyourstyle said:


> chinos...ugh, what a horrible term


Not sure I agree with the rest of your observations -- though you make a good point -- but I'm with you on the term. Personally, I find them much more pleasant to wear than jeans and also presentable enough for most casual occasions.


----------



## jamgood

Khaki = Color

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Khaki_(color)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Khaki

Chino = Cloth (diagonal twill weave similar to gaba/erdine)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chino_cloth (you can't dispute wiki!)

Referencing gentlemen's casual trousers generically as "khakis" or "chinos" is just another example of the lowering of habitual standards since the demise of spats.

Then there's drill cloth, but that would further confuse. Never mind. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drill_(fabric)


----------



## Cruiser

I spent the overwhelming majority of my 59 years calling chinos "khakis", regardless of the color. I grew up in the South and that's what everyone called them. I never really paid attention to the word chino until Billy Joel released "Keeping the Faith".

_"We wore matador boots
Only Flagg Brothers had them with the Cuban heel
Iridescent socks with the same color shirt
And a tight pair of *chinos*
Oh, I put on my shark skin jacket
You know the kind with the velvet collar"_

I had to look the word up to see exactly what he was referencing. Since I started participating in this forum I have started using the word chinos in my posts, although I still call them khakis everywhere else. But I don't think I will ever use the term "lounge suit". I can't stand that term. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## gng8

Cruiser said:


> I spent the overwhelming majority of my 59 years calling chinos "khakis", regardless of the color. .... Since I started participating in this forum I have started using the word chinos in my posts, although I still call them khakis everywhere else. But I don't think I will ever use the term "lounge suit". I can't stand that term. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


+1 Crusier, this is exactly what I learned here in the great Midwest. I will use "lounge suit" next time I lounge in one rather than go to work or to some function.


----------



## Loose On The Lead

jamgood said:


> Khaki = Color
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Khaki_(color)
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Khaki


Your second citation says khaki is also a fabric.


----------



## jamgood

Loose On The Lead said:


> Your second citation says khaki is also a fabric.


Well gimme a red Sharpie slash and send moi down to a red-brick publik colledge, Loose ol' goose. 'spect 1 to actually read it!?


----------



## Loose On The Lead

jamgood said:


> Well gimme a red Sharpie slash and send moi down to a red-brick publik colledge, Loose ol' goose. 'spect 1 to actually read it!?


 The oversight aside, I think you're being too sensitive in this case. Languages change and evolve over time. I understand the desire to have words retain their original meanings, but at least the use of "khaki" for the fabric makes sense, since the khaki color seems to be the most popular color for the fabric. For perspective, contrast this with the abuse of "literally", which now is often used to mean "figuratively"--i.e., the exact opposite of what it's supposed to mean.


----------



## jamgood

Loose On The Lead said:


> The oversight aside, I think you're being too sensitive in this case. Languages change and evolve over time. I understand the desire to have words retain their original meanings, but at least the use of "khaki" for the fabric makes sense, since the khaki color seems to be the most popular color for the fabric. For perspective, contrast this with the abuse of "literally", which now is often used to mean "figuratively"--i.e., the exact opposite of what it's supposed to mean.


Dunno. Folks have been martyred dunkin' vis a vis sprinklin'. Thishere's cirous stuff. Seems you've swatted poor ol' innersent jam in the face with a gauntlet and disguarded it with vigor.


----------



## SkySov

I could never help but think of the color khaki when hearing "khaki" so whenever someone would refer to olive khakis or navy khakis I think they sound stupid. The most common color for jeans is blue. Why not start calling them blues? And then you also get, hopefully mostly the ladies, black blues or white blues or khaki colored blues.


----------



## ilikeyourstyle

SkySov said:


> The most common color for jeans is blue. Why not start calling them blues?


Consider it done. I shall give you credit when everyone asks what I mean by blues and send you the anticipated positive responses to this new term.


----------



## M6Classic

SkySov said:


> I could never help but think of the color khaki when hearing "khaki" so whenever someone would refer to olive khakis or navy khakis I think they sound stupid. The most common color for jeans is blue. Why not start calling them blues? And then you also get, hopefully mostly the ladies, black blues or white blues or khaki colored blues.


Correct me if I am wrong, but don't many people call those heavy cotton, indigo colored work trousers, "*Blue* Jeans"?

Buzz


----------



## CPVS

Loose On The Lead said:


> Languages change and evolve over time. I understand the desire to have words retain their original meanings, but at least the use of "khaki" for the fabric makes sense, since the khaki color seems to be the most popular color for the fabric. For perspective, contrast this with the abuse of "literally", which now is often used to mean "figuratively"--i.e., the exact opposite of what it's supposed to mean.


As I've said before, my personal preference--based on euphony as much as logic and etymology--is for the term "khaki". Now, without going too far off-topic, I have to say that while you're correct that language changes with time (especially English) there are some changes that so stretch the original fabric that tearing or other failure inevitably results. (Note: fabric metaphor means I haven't gone off topic--still talking about clothes!)

Your example is one that I would say indicates less than perfect command of English. Yes, many people do use "literally" when they mean "figuratively" but this usage is ultimately incorrect. In the same way, many people use the word "crescendo" when they really mean "climax." "Literally" and "crescendo" in these instances are both _literally_ incorrect. Occasionally the language will permit the use of a word to mean its opposite (the only example that comes to mind is the slang use of "bad" to serve as a compliment), but usually this inverse usage is signalled clearly by context and its use is almost humorous. In such misuses of English as "literally" for "figuratively," neither of these conditions are present.


----------



## M6Classic

CPVS said:


> As I've said before, my personal preference--based on euphony as much as logic and etymology--is for the term "khaki". Now, without going too far off-topic, I have to say that while you're correct that language changes with time (especially English) there are some changes that so stretch the original fabric that tearing or other failure inevitably results. (Note: fabric metaphor means I haven't gone off topic--still talking about clothes!)
> 
> Your example is one that I would say indicates less than perfect command of English. Yes, many people do use "literally" when they mean "figuratively" but this usage is ultimately incorrect. In the same way, many people use the word "crescendo" when they really mean "climax." "Literally" and "crescendo" in these instances are both _literally_ incorrect. Occasionally the language will permit the use of a word to mean its opposite (the only example that comes to mind is the slang use of "bad" to serve as a compliment), but usually this inverse usage is signalled clearly by context and its use is almost humorous. In such misuses of English as "literally" for "figuratively," neither of these conditions are present.


The list of words commonly used incorrectly by native English speakers is endless..._peruse, alternative, and epicenter_ leap to mind...and to correct everyones' mis-use is impossible. Nonetheless, I am an advocate of holding the line on obviously stupid mis-uses. For instance most people using peruse mean exactly the opposite of its actual meaning.

Buzz


----------



## Cruiser

M6Classic said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but don't many people call those heavy cotton, indigo colored work trousers, "*Blue* Jeans"?


Of course there was "Mr. Green Jeans" for the older ones among us.:icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## CPVS

M6Classic said:


> The list of words commonly used incorrectly by native English speakers is endless..._peruse, alternative, and epicenter_ leap to mind...and to correct everyones' mis-use is impossible. Nonetheless, I am an advocate of holding the line on obviously stupid mis-uses. For instance most people using peruse mean exactly the opposite of its actual meaning.
> 
> Buzz


You're quite right, Buzz. Here's to holding the line.


----------



## SkySov

M6Classic said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but don't many people call those heavy cotton, indigo colored work trousers, "*Blue* Jeans"?
> 
> Buzz


Ah yes, that's good. Now people need to start saying khaki chinos :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Terpoxon

*Chinos*

I am doing this from memory, so I may get one or two details wrong, but I remember reading somewhere that Khakis came from India and the word referred to the color. They were adopted by British in India, especially by soldiers as off duty clothing. By 1900 they were very common for troops in India, China and other parts of Asia. (I think around 1901-1902 the British Redcoat was abandoned in favor of Khaki which had been used extensively in the Boer War). In the Boxer Rebellion of 1900, British Troops (I think the Royal Welsh Fusiliers) served alongside of American Marines in Beijing, and the Marines liked the British khaki uniforms and adopted them, and the American referred to them as Chinos, because they were first used in China. So, British wearers more commonly called them Khakis, Americans more frequently used the term Chino. It also may have been because they were manufactured in China for American troops.


----------



## Short Men's Style Guy

*Weave vs Color?*

The slang term "khakis" originated from the British Indian Army to refer to their trousers made from a twill fabric (originated from England) that was dyed a dusty tan color and used in India. Khaki's root name is from Hindu for dusty. Their pant was known to be a more relaxed fitting pant because of the climate.

The slang term "chinos" originated from the U.S. Army based in the Phillipines before WWI to refer to their similar colored trousers made from the same type of twill fabric. Because it came by way of China from India or Mangalore (which came from English looms) to the Phillipines and was worn by the local peasants it was called camisa de chino or chino for short. Of course this naming probably happened after the military adopted the widely used fabric.

The American military trouser was a trimmer and dressier cut versus the British military trouser that was more relaxed and used in the desert. That may be the why a chino is seen as dressier and a khaki is more casual. Looking at authentic trousers would probably answer that debate.

The twill cloth itself has been called chino cloth, but it is definitely of British origin. The looms in India or Mangalore came from England. I don't know what this twill was called in England prior to its use in India.

It was a trick question in my textiles class. Chino is a type of twill while khaki is a type of color.

Both were originally slang terms for military trousers of similar colors. Now both terms can mean any kind of casual cotton pants. I believe chinos are dressier, but I've seen many companies get it backwards. Some premium "chinos" or "khakis" aren't even made of chino cloth, they're ultra fine, washed cotton gabardine.

I believe some of the wikipedia stuff is accurate, but I trust my textiles textbook more.


----------

